# hi Looking for sail boat suggestions



## dmdelorme (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi i am a prairie boy of Metis decent. I am looking for sail boat suggestions. small very seaworthy and inexpensive. I am leaning towards a folk-boat. I have very little sailing experience besides a few days sailing a lazer when i was young. I have extensive experience with small canoes on big lakes with big waves. I can navigate and tie most knots. as far as i can tell the last one of my family to be on a sailing ship was my ancestor who came to Canada in the 1660. 

This is a retirement option as i have always wanted to go to sea. I will need lessons and get more experience as this plan develops but i have to start some where.

David Delorme


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Make friends at the local Marina sail when you can. Do some club racing start as casual as possible. Take ASA courses, read and get on the water. Lurk on the Boat review Purchase forum and absorb as many reviews as you can by learning the various major style and design differences so you will be better prepared to choose when the time is right.

Welcome


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Where are you sailing and what's available?
What size boat? To me small is under 20' being a weekend/evening warrior type.
I'd suggest trying it out, take an intro to sailing course then do some crewing before you buy. This gives you more of an idea of what you really want in a boat. 
I agree folkboats are pretty, not a style I would personally own but that's what is great about boats - something for everybody.


----------



## dmdelorme (Jun 18, 2016)

i guess i will learn close to home ie Lake Winnipeg sailing would be a challenge as it is big and shallow with some crazy wind at times. lake of the woods is another close to home at this point but i would ultimately like to sail the ocean ie Atlantic i want to see the rest of the world I have been though most of Canada including the high Arctic. I like Adventure but it has to be tempered with good judgement. that my sound funny from someone who canoed lake Winnipeg but you make plans and watch the wind water clouds etc and know when it is just better to stay on shore.
as far as the size of the boat it should be big enough to live on but nothing extra. i was thinking in the 6 to 12 meter range i I really don't care about luxury, Simple sea worthy with out a lot of gadgets that can break. I think i will take a drive out to a local marina as when i paddled past it a few years back a saw a few sail boats thanks for the advise. off for a drive.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

6 to 12 meters is an awfully big range, not just in size but cost and complexity. Buy something now for the lake sailing you are thinking about and then after a couple of years of learning, then something bigger for the high seas.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

*West Wight Potter 19 pocket cruiser.* Sleeps four really good friends, tiny galley, porta pottie. 400 lb dagger board . Very stable, almost flat semi-displacement hull, designed to sail best in a nearly upright position, so none of the scary heeling stuff. Not terribly fast but can sail in conditions that will scare the pants off you. You can learn to sail it yourself with a motor on the transom.

Typically rigged to do everything from the cockpit with roller furling 110% jib or Genoa.

If you live on the left coast, there is quite a community, its a bit cliquish, but if you are there, you will be accepted with open arms.

Can trailer sail it and leave it in your front yard in the winter. Almost all the boats are now used since the owner of the company sold it to a Chinese firm, and no more will be made in the USA.

West Wight Potter sailboats for sale by owner.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Not too much available in your area! Check Kijiji, couple small boats that would be great for learning but not what you are after long term.
Tough one having only a couple landlocked lakes, anything in the area would have been trucked in. I don't think you will have the joy of being too picky based on the sailboat market in Manitoba and Saskatchewan. Don't get fixated on a particular boat, unless you want to pay to get it where you live, find something local you can live with and post back with any questions.
East coast of Canada has some great sailing and friendly people. Done some great sailing on both coasts.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you need to figure out what size boat you are going to want. As others have said, your size range is wide. Lake of the Woods has a pretty decent community I believe. Check out LOWISA, link. we have some people from my club down in the Twin Cities that haul their boats or crew on others during the race week they have up there. An awesome pocket cruiser that performs quite nicely as well is the Beneteau First 235. Of course I am a little biased as I own one but, check them out. Great boats. Plus the company that made them still exists as does the hardware and rigging companies. There is one down here for sale for around $9K US.


----------



## dmdelorme (Jun 18, 2016)

Well I bought a boat on my birthday it is a 26 ft tanzer #125. not bad shape but put a fair amount of work on it this summer. New lines, rebuilt electrical, installed depth finder. temp sensor for beer fridge, sanded bottom and repainted. 
things i Learned..
dropping only key to truck in lake $$$.
leave keys in truck
dropping phone in lake $$$
Locked new keys in truck $$$
don't lock truck.
i can fit the though the little window in the back of my truck
birds like to poop on boat...
always have rum and beer on hand.. you never know when you might need some help.
Every one knows the right way to do something even if they all disagree.
Even with a boat I am not a chick magnet....
dont walk off dock in the dark.
check halyards before pulling.
close hatches when going out for a bit as it always rains if you don't.
don't pee into the wind.
dont forget to empty and tie down porta potty before leaving slip.
dont forget to start engine before lowering sails and put it in gear.
laugh at the dumb stuff you do. it is all part of the learning process
It is hard to sleep in a bed that does not move at the end of the season.
it is -30 C today and i miss my boat 4 months too go.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Whenever I offer advice such as the gems you dispense above (which by the way, are pure gold), I have learned to follow up each statement with the phrase "do not ask me how I know this...". Makes me look much smarter. I think.

Thanks for the follow up. I sometimes wonder "whatever happened to that guy who was asking for advice about xxxx?"


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh yeah those lessons come year on year - bring on warm weather!

Silly me finally understands why you need 2 fire extinguishers on a boat.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

hey Dave thanks for the up date,..looks like some intresting sailing over in manitoba,i am originally from northern Ont. man i miss those lakes and the fishing...i have a very good metis freind in alberta here ,named Dave Delorme, made me look twice Btw any pickup takes about 20 seconds to unlock,just gotta know how....Ralph


----------

